# linux-crashplan: won't start  nice: illegal option -- D



## eydaimon (Jun 4, 2016)

Getting the errors below when trying to start:

```
nice: illegal option -- D
usage: nice [-n increment] utility [argument ...]
```

The problem looks like the $JAVACOMMON variable is not set. What should it be? Where should it get set?


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 4, 2016)

Actually looks like the Makefile is setting a $JAVA_COMMON variable instead, and this port is broken


----------

